# Delurking to say 'hi!' from Dallas



## marlojean83 (Apr 8, 2010)

Let me start off by saying you are some talented people!  I've been totally blown away by the FOTDs and the breadth of knowledge and insight into the industry on this forum.  Thanks so much for sharing your talent and giving people like me the opportunity to learn from you.  

Like most (all?) of you, I'm addicted to MAC, but I love discovering other brands, like Illamasqua (amazing promo images!), Jemma Kidd, etc.  

Maybe you'll see me posting a FOTD/ pictures of some of my work someday soon.  

See you around, MJ


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## n_c (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 8, 2010)

YAY another DFW chick!


----------



## Purple (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## teeezyy (Apr 8, 2010)

welcome! i too have just discovered the beauty of illamasqua!


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome!


----------



## marusia (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Ayiti (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome! Love your avatar.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## starryskies (Apr 14, 2010)

hey welcome!  i'm in dallas as well


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## nikkixoxox (Apr 14, 2010)

welcome!! i'm new too


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome !!


----------



## PurpleCherry (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm new too, hey!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2010)

to teh forum!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome, MJ! Glad to have you here


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to meet you!


----------

